# How to make boot CD for Windows XP 64-bit



## angmar

Hi,

I have downloaded Windows XP 64-bit trial version and i'm supposed to make a boot CD now, but i have no ISO file to burn the image. There are clear instructions from Microsoft that you're supposed to burn the ISO image, that you downloaded, to CD and then reboot. But in the downloaded folder there are just another folders and a setup application. I tried to burn all that to CD and rebooted, but autorun apparently doesn't work with burning like that. So where do I get the ISO image to burn it or how do I use these files to make a boot CD?

Thanks


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

You need to burn the XP boot sector on the CD.You can download it from here:

http://www.nu2.nu/download.php?sFile=wxp10.zip





Cheers!


----------



## CravinR1

xp x64 is not very driver friendly

vista and win7 x64 are great though


----------



## angmar

Thanks for your replies, i downloaded wxp10 file, but then i thought it would be better to get a non-trial version in order to have it installed for a longer period and i have a full ISO file now to burn. Also i decided for the 32-bit version, if 64-bit has issues with the drivers. I understand that Win 7 and Vista are both great, but I also had many problems with both of them, so the last OS that worked flawlessly was exactly the WinXP 32 SP3.

Thanks for help


----------



## Aastii

You do realise it is now illegal though. The reason you don't get a full version is because must PAY for it. Trial versions aren't a full version for a reason, they aren't meant to always be there


----------



## angmar

It wasn't really a trial version, but version from ELMS System, so i could get it for free and legally. But in case I would't have the right university status anymore, i would also loose the right for updating the system, and thus installing that version wouldn't have any sense.


----------

